# Georgia / Alabama (2021 SEC Championship) ?



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Game Day is here, and I'm ready! 

*#1 Georgia (12-0, 8-0 SEC) *
*#3 Alabama (11-1, 7-1 SEC)*

Game time 4 p.m. ET 

Hoping my Dawgs Roll the Tide back today!


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 4, 2021)

Hunker down you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 4, 2021)

Not even just for my personal desires, I want Bama to help us get two SEC teams to the CFP.  Let UGA do their best, but I hope they lose today.  Even though none of you would admit it right now, a rematch championship victory after a loss in the SECCG would feel the best to break y’all’s, what is it, like 113 year slump in national titles.  Roll Tide!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 4, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Not even just for my personal desires, I want Bama to help us get two SEC teams to the CFP.  Let UGA do their best, but I hope they lose today.  Even though none of you would admit it right now, a rematch championship victory after a loss in the SECCG would feel the best to break y’all’s, what is it, like 113 year slump in national titles.  Roll Tide!


I'd just as soon see a perfect season and not worry about the SEC or 'Bama...GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Dec 4, 2021)

I hope it’s a good game and no injuries. Go Dawgs for the win.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Not even just for my personal desires, I want Bama to help us get two SEC teams to the CFP.  Let UGA do their best, but I hope they lose today.  Even though none of you would admit it right now, a rematch championship victory after a loss in the SECCG would feel the best to break y’all’s, what is it, like 113 year slump in national titles.  Roll Tide!


I'm only worried about Georgia! I want an undefeated SEC and national championship this season! *To heck with Bama!!!*

*GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA! *


----------



## jbarron (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm only worried about the stinking cheating refs.  If it's called down the middle, Dawgs win by 14.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## cramer (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs, roll the elephants!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

We all dawgs today!! Go dawgs!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Whip them bammers!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> We all dawgs today!! Go dawgs!!!





You keep being good and I might take you off that butthurt cream.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You keep being good and I might take you off that butthurt cream.



Auburn didn’t have enough butt left to put anything on after 4 OTs, outta gas.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 4, 2021)

4 hours to kickoff!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2021)

Corso?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 4, 2021)

Hope UGA does not take Bama too lightly or not be over confident, but looking forward to a Georgia win.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

The interview with Kirby and Nic was great. Two guys with tons of respect for each other going to do their best to beat the other.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Go dawgs?


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Dec 4, 2021)

got the cooler fully packed with apple juice.......me and the Mrs. headed to a friends house for the party...


*EVERYONE BE SAFE TONIGHT CELEBRATING THAT DAWGS VICTORY. PLEASE DO NOT DRINK AND DRIVE. WE NEED EVERYONE HERE TO CELEBRATE THAT NATTY ON JAN 10*


*GO DAWGS!!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> got the cooler fully packed with apple juice.......me and the Mrs. headed to a friends house for the party...
> 
> 
> *EVERYONE BE SAFE TONIGHT CELEBRATING THAT DAWGS VICTORY. PLEASE DO NOT DRINK AND DRIVE. WE NEED EVERYONE HERE TO CELEBRATE THAT NATTY ON JAN 10*
> ...



Y'all be safe and have fun! If there will be any Bama fans at the party, don't leave your food and drinks unattended. 

*GOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs arrival earlier today.


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs ! As much as I like a good game , I hope this one is ugly !


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Go win in December, Dawgs!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs ! As much as I like a good game , I hope this one is ugly !


Yeah, don't think my heart can take a close game again!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope UGA does not take Bama too lightly or not be over confident, but looking forward to a Georgia win.



No chance they overlook Bama.  If anything, they will be too hyped up and make stupid plays.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I hope Cine doesn't get a targeting penalty.  He seems to have learned his lesson after last year against Kyle Pitts.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

We CAN do this!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> We CAN do this!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1120516


Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS !!!????


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Let's GO


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm getting the butterflies, just like I have every game except the gimmies like GT or UAB, or Charleston Southern.  I think Bama tries to make UGA one dimensional and force Bennett to throw.  He has to trust that Washington and Bowers and ll his WR's can get the ball.  If Anderson starts making life miserable for the offense both in the run game and getting t Bennett, I look for Monken to use Bowers and Washington as a kind of h-back or fullback to chip him Bama players then run routes.  That would slow the pass rush down and not many LB's can then run with Bowers and none can match Washington's size.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! It’s our Time!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

It's Dawg Time


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I'm getting the butterflies, just like I have every game except the gimmies like GT or UAB, or Charleston Southern.  I think Bama tries to make UGA one dimensional and force Bennett to throw.  He has to trust that Washington and Bowers and ll his WR's can get the ball.  If Anderson starts making life miserable for the offense both in the run game and getting t Bennett, I look for Monken to use Bowers and Washington as a kind of h-back or fullback to chip him Bama players then run routes.  That would slow the pass rush down and not many LB's can then run with Bowers and none can match Washington's size.


I've had the bubble guts all day!

GO Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs 53 bammers 3


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs 53 bammers 3


Goodness that would be SWEET!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Bammers crap the bed early


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs 53 bammers 3



Your shadow casting is weak.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs 53 bammers 3


I hope


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your shadow casting is weak.


Dawgs gonna whoop them bammers


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna whoop them bammers



They just might do that.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 4, 2021)

3 TDs folks


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Dawgs set the tone!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Here’s to an injury free game for both teams, and a Georgia victory!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

Fixing to get it on! Let the Big Dawg Eat!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't care who you are, you better feel like you are going into an irs audit and you know they know you hid a lot from em


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2021)

Game hasn't even started and I am already sick of the CBS commentators.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

There goes my Dawgs! Bout time to get it on!

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Nervous as a cat. Hoping for a Dawgs win thats not even close but afraid it's gonna be a dogfight.
Either way been looking forward to this all season. Was fairly certain if we got here it would be Bama on the other sidelines. Get after em boys. Get on top quick and never let up.
GO DAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Robinson is playing for Bama and he is a load to take down, even harder than Tank Bigsby.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna whoop them bammers



Don't jinx us Throwback.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Nervous as a cat. Hoping for a Dawgs win thats not even close but afraid it's gonna be a dogfight.
> Either way been looking forward to this all season. Was fairly certain if we got here it would be Bama on the other sidelines. Get after em boys. Get on top quick and never let up.
> GO DAWGS


I’m honestly calm and relaxed. I’m really feeling great about my Dawgs winning today. Dawgs will be ready!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 4, 2021)

CBS Sports app is going crazy.  Keeps switching from the game to video of a Princeton hockey game.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama got first blood, we definitely won the baton girl competition.


----------



## ugajay (Dec 4, 2021)

Just as nervous as I can be. Hope they don't pick on our secondary. That worries me and I don't know why. Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

If Bennett runs a lot Bama's LBs hit like trucks, so we may see Daniels at some point.


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

This is what we Live For Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Here we go! Woooooooooo!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Kearis must be too sore to go, or Kirby is saving him for offense only.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

15 yards penalty too!! Way to go Cook.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Cook


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Mailman let’s deliver the mail


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama got away with a PI already.


----------



## pjciii (Dec 4, 2021)

I am a Minnesota Gopher fan so there is no conflict to root for the Dawgs. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

That was a bad drive for Bennett.  Very lucky it's not 7-0 already.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Good Grief!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Time to play some Junkyard D!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I'll bet Bama goes deep 1st or 2nd play.  If Ringo even looks at a Bama receiver funny they will call pass interference.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

I would’ve liked to have at least got 3 on our opening drive.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Bama got away with a PI already.



?….Really, after a late hit personal foul penalty and there’s still complaining about officiating….Looked to me like the ball was pretty much there and the player slipped!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Punt for Bama now.  Whew!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

Good D stand.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Good stop D!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> ?….Really, after a late hit personal foul penalty and there’s still complaining about officiating….Looked to me like the ball was pretty much there and the player slipped!



Even UGA hating Gary Daniels said there was a push early.  Are you saying that 15 yard late hit wasn't a late hit?


----------



## Theturtle (Dec 4, 2021)

They are hitting hard out there


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Even UGA hating Gary Daniels said there was a push early.  Are you saying that 15 yard late hit wasn't a late hit?


It was a obvious late hit!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett should keep it and run some this series, just to clear any nervousness out of his system.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

It’s a good battle right now.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Time to turn it ON


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Coooooooooook!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

The Dawgs need a long extended drive for a TD here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Good job Cook and Bennett!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Even UGA hating Gary Daniels said there was a push early.  Are you saying that 15 yard late hit wasn't a late hit?


Not saying that at all…the late hit was a good call.
The PI on the other hand-I’ve seen MUCH worse not called in other games. It could have went either way IMO. I say good no call. Let the boys play. The player slipped on his route causing the defender to run into him and you could see he tried to jump over him to keep from direct impact.

kind of like 70 on UGA just held 47 a little IMO, but good no call. Let em’ play!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Bulldozer


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Zeuuuuuuuuuus!


Dagnabbit your tv fast!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

Taken it to that questionable runD


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Zeus seems to have a little more spring is his step.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

There’s a reason why battle isn’t a wide receiver. Should be 7-0 Bama


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

Bowers!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Boweeeeeeeers!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Bowers


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Bowers!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

UGA moving the ball well!

GO Dawgs


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Put son #s on the board Dawgs


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Dang


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

3-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

3-0 Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

3-0 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett has got to take off and run on some of these plays. He could’ve ran for 20 last play.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett holding the ball way too long.  It's good to see Pod kick one true.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett worries me! 
He should have thrown that ball away!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett took a sack......bring Daniels in!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Good drive, excellent sack!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Nervous jitters I hope!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama D playing tough in the early going. Now it’s time for the Big Dawg to eat!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Bennett has got to take off and run on some of these plays. He could’ve ran for 20 last play.



Yep that's his big advantage over Daniels, so if he isn't going to run I would rather have the better passer out there.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Defense get the ball back!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

These short routes are setting the Dawgs up for a stop and go long route.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Defense!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

We ain’t getting to young


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs needs a sack here!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm bout to puke.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Man we got to get to Young


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

4th down Dawgs hold them.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nice missed PI


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout to puke.


Looks.like Young is too


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout to puke.



I'm getting a migraine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

DAWGs hold again…good D


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

My nerves are gonna be shot


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Those Aflac commercials have gotten even more ridiculous with Deon “Pastime” Sanders!


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Dang it. Bowers in the tent. Huge


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Way to go D


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Nice missed PI



?….but, but, but….That was good Defense…Didn’t you hear Daniels!

Good defensive Stop by the Dawgs.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 4, 2021)

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> My nerves are gonna be shot


Mine already are.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Offense let's move the ball and score!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Those Aflac commercials have gotten even more ridiculous with Deon “Pastime” Sanders!


What commercials? AACCG on the other channel


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

False start


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on DAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

McConkey gives them some room.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Ugh


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Going nowhere


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

1st down Burton


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Offense


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Zeus!!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Good Job Bennett


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Zeus running like a beast today!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Zeus running like a beast today!


I hate Hulu


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Big Fitz getting the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Zeus running like a beast today!



He is trucking people for sure.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Pickens with the long catch!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

Pickens!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Fitz!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Wooooooooo hooooooooooo! Mr. Pickens in the house! Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Woohoo Pickens


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Pickens Baby


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

PICKENS!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs have to get 7 here.  Keep the pressure on them.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Looking Alive Dawgs


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nice catch by Pickens…


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

We got this


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

Ground and pound Dawgs Let’s do it


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

End of 1

Dawgs 3 Bama 0


GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Man if I was a drankin man........


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Fade to Big Darnell, or let Zeus run over some people.  Pickens will draw 2 defenders now that he is making an impact.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Man if I was a drankin man........



Like I used to be, I'd get a bottle and you'd be history.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs missing hunting today to watch the game! May we be blessed with a Dawgs’ victory today!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I'm getting the butterflies, just like I have every game except the gimmies like GT or UAB, or Charleston Southern. or sc,Florida,vandy,auburn,Tennessee I think Bama tries to make UGA one dimensional and force Bennett to throw.  He has to trust that Washington and Bowers and ll his WR's can get the ball.  If Anderson starts making life miserable for the offense both in the run game and getting t Bennett, I look for Monken to use Bowers and Washington as a kind of h-back or fullback to chip him Bama players then run routes.  That would slow the pass rush down and not many LB's can then run with Bowers and none can match Washington's size.


Fify


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

10-0 Daaaaaaawgs


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

TD Washington!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Like I used to be, I'd get a bottle and you'd be history.


I'd probably be done past out by now, man I picked a bad time to stop dipping!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Big o


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Dats My Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!
> 
> 10-0 Daaaaaaawgs


I hate Hulu!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Fade to Big Darnell, or let Zeus run over some people.  Pickens will draw 2 defenders now that he is making an impact.



10-0 Big Darnell it was after a fake to Zeus.  Kirby's reading my posts again.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I hate Hulu!!!


Out Again?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

TD Washington


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 4, 2021)

Stetson is feeling it!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

hopper said:


> Out Again?


No just 10 seconds slow


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Big DW! GO Dawgs! Coach, don't let up!


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Good call greenedawg!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

I b liking this


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I hate Hulu!!!


Stay a page behind on the forum. Hope this helps.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Defense! Defense! Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

Now y’all know why Bennett is the #1 QB in the SEC.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Let's go Defense


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

They just lit young up


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Keep that pressure on em


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Eat, Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Whoooooo


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Crap! TD Bama.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Well that was quick.  Dawgs have got to get to Young or he will do this all day.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Somebody owes me an avatar payment ?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

No Way?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 4, 2021)

Well somebody blew that


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

No coverage


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Blown coverage. Better early than late. Learn from it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Crap


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 4, 2021)

How in the absolute world did we let him get open!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Dawgs let's crank up the offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs D was on vacation during that score. Hopefully that’s all Bama gets.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Well dang


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Now y’all know why Bennett is the #1 QB in the SEC.


Thank you!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Didn't Robinson block below the the waist on a player that was engaged already up top?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Just took 2 tylenol. Come on DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I hate Hulu!!!


I read his post and looked up to see them score? I have direct tv


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

UGA needs to score and answer


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs D was on vacation during that score. Hopefully that’s all Bama gets.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Sorry. That was that ex buckeye. Come on dawgs. Hunker down


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Offense


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on D


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Got to make 3rd downs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Alright Defense let's hunker down


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Sorry. That was that ex buckeye. Come on dawgs. Hunker down


How in the world did y'all let him go???


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Bout time for a defensive score. He we go D


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs should blitz more on this series. Gotta put some fear in Young. Can’t let him get comfortable back there. Bring the pressure! But watch that deep ball!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 4, 2021)

The ex- buckeye is the one guy you can’t leave open.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs! Get in there and destroy Young!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Another missed sack.  Travon Walker has to wrap up a 200 lb qb.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

D up, Dawgs! Stop ‘em!


----------



## Theturtle (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs gone lose look like poop


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

That was hard to watch


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs db's can't stay with Bama's WRs at all.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Well, it ain't going to be a blowout. 4 quarters of both teams slugging each other over and over again.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Now we have a ball game


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama made that look too easy.

14-10 Tide

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm fixing to puke!!!!!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Dang give em all day to set up the pass


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

Boys if we don’t get to young it’s going to be a long day


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

14-10 Bammer

Win or lose, my belly’s gonna be happy!


----------



## VTRman (Dec 4, 2021)

hopper said:


> Dang give em all day to set up the pass


Zero pressure on the QB.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! Don’t look at the scoreboard!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 4, 2021)

Lots of holding going on on the outside by Bama WR’s but it’s Bama so it’s ok. ??


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

We really fixing to see how good Stetson is!! 

If he don't score on this drive we in trouble!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs got to get pressure on Young.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Man they sure ain't getting to young at all


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 4, 2021)

Yeah, it’s not gonna be pretty if they don’t pressure Young. Like I said in the other thread, this is a pick-em game.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

How does a line that got mauled by Auburn handing UGA with ease?  Dawgs look like they believed their hype too much on defense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs gotta man up and start playing like the #1 team in the country. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs still got my vote, but been saying it all week, they haven’t played a team or coach like this all year.  This talent is just different than the UT and UF boys.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

LOL...ball game boys, BAMA is handling the line.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!! Don’t look at the scoreboard!


There he is, Mr Optomistic ?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby better do some cussin on the sideline!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Ugh


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett is falling  apart


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Kirby better do some cussin on the sideline!!!!!


Not going matter


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

What the heck was that throw


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> We really fixing to see how good Stetson is!!
> 
> If he don't score on this drive we in trouble!!


I 2nd that!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> How in the world did y'all let him go???


The bucks are stacked at wide receiver. Had 2 1000 yard WR and olave had almost 1000. There’s 2 really good freshman’s,Fleming and agbuka to.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

We’ll see Daniels shortly


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Heck of a punt there!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs need to run the ball more. That is working plus it burns clock and wears down the Bama D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett is getting in too big of a hurry. I wish he’d run a little more and maybe that would settle him down some. He’s too uptight right now, it seems.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 4, 2021)

We seem to be able to run the ball just enough right now. The passing game is gonna matter tonight. Love Bennett but it might be time to put Daniels in before this gets out of hand. We don’t need Bennett’s legs tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

I’ll take a pick 6 here! Thanks!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The bucks are stacked at wide receiver. Had 2 1000 yard WR and olave had almost 1000. There’s 2 really good freshman’s,Fleming and agbuka to.


He is going to make millions and 1st rd pick prolly top 10! 
He's got speed after the catch!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Defense has got to get a stop here!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Uh oh dawgs


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Toss right toss left - Cook.  Didn’t take but one series to abandon it.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

This game might get ugly if the Dawgs can't stop them here.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

Defense is not holding court. #9 throwing the ball all over the field..


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

21-10 coming shortly


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Are you Jokin


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby needs to call a timeout to get the defense back in the game.


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Our db’s have no clue


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Feels like it’s 50-10 right now.  Someone needs to make a play!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

hopper said:


> Are you Jokin


No they aren't


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Wyat stumped em


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Young is on the money


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 4, 2021)

Our defense is gassed because all of these 3 and outs.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

We have got to get to young


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

That was just embarrassing ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama receivers open all over the field.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Serious lack of effort in the Georgia Secondary or the 3 and outs are tiring them. Finally got a stop though.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

GA's D is gassed.....no offense will cause that!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

They have nothing to answer Bama.  No pressure on Young, WR's running free, and their RB is gashing the line.  If the Dawgs can stay within 20 points I'd be surprised.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

This is the same Bama offense that played in the last 1:30 in the 4th and in OT against Auburn.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby better get something figured out quick


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 4, 2021)

Ground hog day... looks like the same Ga-Bama game from the past...?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama finally got a FG kicker


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

The Dawgs have to get 7 here, or hold it the remainder of the half and get 3.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

I thought he was gonna miss


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

We good. Get some points here and regroup


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> This game might get ugly if the Dawgs can't stop them here.


This game is already ugly ...


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

At least we held them to 3. Come on Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

17-10 Bama 

Dawgs need to have a long scoring TD drive here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

hopper said:


> I thought he was gonna miss



Me to!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

This one ain't no gimme boys


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

If we don't score a TD on this drive it's over


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

GA hasn’t had to hustle like this all year is the issue.  Theyre gassed.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

I hope Kirby cusses a lot at halftime and lights the fire under our behinds!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama came to win it. The Dawgs ain't been challenged this season. Not like Bama can.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

We need 7 here boys


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

Difference in the game is secondary play. 

Line up with two TE and RUN THE BALL!!!

Gotta dial up some exotic zone blitzes. Have Dean to spy Young EVERY play..


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

They missed a 15 yard late hit!!!!


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

What a horrible call


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennet has plenty of time to pass. Those receivers need to work harder to get open.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Should have been offsetting penalties.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh NO…. Not a call against Bama….about as far away from the ball as possible!!! ?


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bowers is hurting


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Kool-aid! seriously!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

At the flags are moving us down the field


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama mugging our receivers nearly every play. I’ll take those penalties.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 4, 2021)

It just feels like there’s no energy tonight from the Dawgs.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

That was anther yellow bird


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

Just look for the ball you idiot and pick off this dork


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh boy


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Penalties have plagued Bama all year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

It just feels like Alabama is playing dirty ball to me.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

TD Ladddd!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Right on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Punch and counterpunch.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Dang I still ain't seen ut


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Whoof


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

McConkey!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

17 all

McConckey can run, son!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Good drive GA!

Looks like Kirby’s writing the checks today! ? J/K


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Penalties have plagued Bama all year.


bless ya'lls heart. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Might be cause that's how ya'll win.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

McConkey!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

TD Ladd!!!!!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Dang I still ain't seen ut


It's so 10sec. ago?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Took 50 yards of penalties for Georgia to get another TD ?


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

Well poo went to barn to load 9mm at 10-0 and things went better. Mchonkey is a pain in the butt


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Good game, both came to play.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I 2nd that!!!!


Way to come back Bennett, that is how legends are made!! 

Keep it up!!

Great Job McConkey!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Good drive GA!
> 
> Looks like Kirby’s writing the checks today! ? J/K


No ref help. Bama’ s D is simply too aggressive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Stop ‘em, Dawgs Defense!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Keep em stuck Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Hunker down, Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Ringo makes me sooooooooo nervous! Good gracious!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

Pi only goes one way apparently


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Man make that 2 missed PI’s


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

What the heck is our D doing?


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

That was close


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Wide open receivers every play.


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good game, both came to play.


Didn’t expect any different


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Coverage‽??????


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> He is going to make millions and 1st rd pick prolly top 10!
> He's got speed after the catch!


Olave? Yea. Njigba is just a sophomore. He’s a beast to


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Heh. Looky there.


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2021)

Someone Gon get cussed out at halftime


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Good grief what are we doing


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

They have got to get that ball on the ground.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> TD Ladd!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Lucky son of gun! Stop ‘em, Dawgs!


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> What the heck is our D doing?


Playing the first offense that could challenge it this year I believe more than anything. Uganda still will probably win but they are being challenged


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Dang, I hope he's not hurt bad.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

walukabuck said:


> Playing the first offense that could challenge it this year I believe more than anything. Uganda still will probably win but they are being challenged


Uga dang autocorrect


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe he’s ok , but out for the rest of this game ?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Georgia fans are classless. Cheering that a player got hurt ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Dagnabbbit ??? for Metchie!!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Man. We keep missing tackles. And Bama has got some serious luck this game.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Foe second I thought Young was down


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

walukabuck said:


> Uga dang autocorrect


I was wandering where Uganda was playing?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Man Bama is just having their way with us


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

The Dawgs defense has won games all year, I guess it's time for the offense to have to carry them.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

hopper said:


> Foe second I thought Young was down


I did to


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

UGA is giving them a 20 yard cushion.  I could get open with that.


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Bout to be some so nuff cussing going on


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

They just giving em acres


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

walukabuck said:


> Playing the first offense that could challenge it this year I believe more than anything. Uganda still will probably win but they are being challenged


The first really  good passing offense. The dawgs have shut down the run game.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Unreal


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Young is special no doubt


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Well now Bama gets the ball to start the 2nd half.  If Nolan Smith would have just fell on the ball, this game is 17-17 at the half at worst.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

How did Aub hold them to 3 last week in regulation?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Duff said:


> Bout to be some so nuff cussing going on


There should be GA's D did not come to play!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

24-17 Bama at the half

Bama playing us tough.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Tunnel screen to McConkey again.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

James12 said:


> How did Aub hold them to 3 last week in regulation?


Saban was sandbagging


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

My halftime snack ain't gonna be nearly as good


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Well at least it isn't worse.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Heck of a half of football!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

We all wanted a blowout but deep down we knew it'd be like this.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

We’re all just going to have to wait for Saban to meet his maker


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 4, 2021)

Our D ain’t playing like the #1 defense in the country


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm here at the game. I expect the best defense that's ever taken the field in the history of college football make some adjustments and finish this thing 48-24


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm here at the game. I expect the best defense that's ever taken the field in the history of college football make some adjustments and finish this thing 48-24


Glad we are in the same page! I expect the Dawgs come out and take control. Then crush the hearts of Bammers! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

We needed this adversity! Let’s win this game Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 4, 2021)

Exactly, this may be what we needed. make adjustments then come out and play ball!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby will make adjustments. Bama Defense can’t stop us either! We just need a few stops on defense


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 4, 2021)

I’ve seen Kirby’s half time adjustments before and let’s hope he gets these boys fired up and ready to play!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I'll bet the Dawg defense plays like their hair is on fire in the 2nd half.  It would be great to get a come from behind win for a change in this series.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

I’m sure Nic is over confident and not thinking adjustments.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I'll bet the Dawg defense plays like their hair is on fire in the 2nd half.  It would be great to get a come from behind win for a change in this series.


I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Going to be interesting to see what Kirby changes up 2h. No way is Saban comfortable right now. 65 yards in penalties and he’s been on the opposite side of this exact situation against Kirby.


----------



## kingfish (Dec 4, 2021)

Observations so far...... Dawgs can take a punch and your kicker has a thunder foot. Heck of a game so far !!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m sure Nic is over confident and not thinking adjustments.


Probly just put it on cruise control?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2021)

I get it. Dawgs got em right where they want them. I think it's was planned regardless of everyone on here talking blowout. Very good game to watch. I expect it to come down to the wire for real. Great atmosphere.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m sure Nic is over confident and not thinking adjustments.


It’s going to be fun to watch. The Bama Defense isn’t stopping us either. We stopped ourselves on offense. I got a feeling we see a Dawg victory…


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

The missed sack by Travon Walker and the missed fumble recovery by Nolan Smith have cost the Dawgs 14 points.  The lack of pass rush is a big head scratcher.  Young has been sacks something like 35-40 times this year and no one can get him from the #1 defense.  With that, you would think dropping more men into coverage would cut off easy passes but no.  Did Lanning and Kirby not realize that Young is mobile and can run the ball, because he had 20 yards of open ground to run at times.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 4, 2021)

No pressure and sacks = A GA loss..
Need some pads popping from the Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I get it. Dawgs got em right where they want them. I think it's was planned regardless of everyone on here talking blowout. Very good game to watch. I expect it to come down to the wire for real. Great atmosphere.


Don’t start that silliness. Your probably a few beers in. Not one person on here said blowout. Now enjoy the loss you’re about receive


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It’s going to be fun to watch. The Bama Defense isn’t stopping us either. We stopped ourselves on offense. I got a feeling we see a Dawg victory…



I hope so, but the Dawgs have to wake up on defense.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

I am hoping the shoe is on the other foot, Bama has had to come from behind to beat the Dawgs in the past. Hopefully this is the Dawgs turn.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I hope so, but the Dawgs have to wake up on defense.


Agree. Sometimes adversity is just what a team needs. They gonna come out and play.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!! Just win this thing!! Boom Shakalacka


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Haven’t been in this position before. See what they are made of right here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Agree. Sometimes adversity is just what a team needs. They gonna come out and play.


Brown ain't let me down all season, I am trusting his intuition now!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

James12 said:


> How did Aub hold them to 3 last week in regulation?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Don’t start that silliness. Your probably a few beers in. Not one person on here said blowout. Now enjoy the loss you’re about receive



I like your style, but you need to peruse a few threads.

This was going to be a blowout according to many.

Two good teams, neither going to let that happen.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 4, 2021)

We have completely abandoned the game plan that made us look like a good defense.  We ain’t even rushing 3.   No ide why but we’ll be luck not to be eliminated from the playoff.  Sugar bowl tickets are cheap so it’s all good


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 1120546


Saban was sandbagging!!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> The missed sack by Travon Walker and the missed fumble recovery by Nolan Smith have cost the Dawgs 14 points.  The lack of pass rush is a big head scratcher.  Young has been sacks something like 35-40 times this year and no one can get him from the #1 defense.  With that, you would think dropping more men into coverage would cut off easy passes but no.  Did Lanning and Kirby not realize that Young is mobile and can run the ball, because he had 20 yards of open ground to run at times.


This dawg defense hasn’t seen an offense with this much talent all season. While Georgia has the best front 7 in all of college football, I think most knew the  back end of this D was the weak link.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

I have to be honest here, Bama is playing us a lot better than I expected. I felt we would make life miserable for Young all night. Hopefully we get it together and will start dominating in the second half. Dawgs gotta make some big plays on offense too. Bennett has got to play better. And I’d like to see him run a little more. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> This dawg defense hasn’t seen an offense with this much talent all season. While Georgia has the best front 7 in all of college football, I think most knew the  back end of this D was the weak link.


Our secondary has been a weak link in the past also.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> We have completely abandoned the game plan that made us look like a good defense.  We ain’t even rushing 3.   No ide why but we’ll be luck not to be eliminated from the playoff.  Sugar bowl tickets are cheap so it’s all good


Don’t get yourself in a tizzy. Dawgs will still be in the playoff. They need to beat the snot out of Bama and knock them out of it


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Our secondary has been a weak link in the past also.


They haven’t looked bad. Most of Bama’s catch’s have been contested. Their receivers are just winning more than the dawgs DB’s


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I like your style, but you need to peruse a few threads.
> 
> This was going to be a blowout according to many.
> 
> Two good teams, neither going to let that happen.


I haven’t seen it. Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

START OF THE SECOND HALF

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Let's go Hulu 10 seconds slow!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Metchie is a huge loss……


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

We gotta tackle better.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Metchie is a huge loss……


Yes it is


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

come on Dawgs hunker down.   Robinson is making it look easy.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Uh oh. That’s not good


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Crap


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Horrible defense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Well crap! 31-17 Bama


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

BOOM!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

This is why I was worried.


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 4, 2021)

Spank that puppy!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs lose!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 4, 2021)

Mercy.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Keep chopping, or keep getting beat!!!???


----------



## VTRman (Dec 4, 2021)

Young can eat lunch in the pocket.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Mercy.


We could use some right now


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Horrible defense.


The Bama O line picked up that rush


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 4, 2021)

Good night


----------



## NWS (Dec 4, 2021)

Turn out the lights. The party’s over.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Funny how the bandwagon Bamas come running out now.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I said before the game Bama's WR would wear UGA out if they can't get pressure on Young.  They have 6 players blocking 4 UGA defenders and with Young at QB, that means the dB have a 7- 4 numbers advantage on Bama's receivers and they still can't stay with them at all.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 4, 2021)

Man you can just never count Saban out...this is going to be a close game or a blowout...it will be one of the team by one score, or Bama by 4 scores...GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Can Bennett come back or is it time for JT


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

NWS said:


> Turn out the lights. The party’s over.



Not yet.


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

That wasn’t the adjustment I was hoping for


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Can Bennett come back or is it time for JT



Bennet is not the issue buddy..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby don’t even look his normal self.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Missed another obvious PI.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Should’ve been a flag.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Let’s go get us a TD, Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Hmm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Flag ref?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Funny how the bandwagon Bamas come running out now.


Not me, I'm a poor old Gator. ??
I just turned it on. Skinned that buck, marinating some ribeyes in @Paymaster's marinade, finally got caught up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

My lawd.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Offense


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby cussing every other word now


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Finally a flag


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

phantom pi makeup call


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Kirby don’t even look his normal self.


He’s still cussing though I bet


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Not me, I'm a poor old Gator. ??
> I just turned it on. Skinned that buck, marinating some ribeyes in @Paymaster's marinade, finally got caught up.


Oh I knew I wasn't you!!!!!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Refs are keeping Bama in this game


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I think Bama has picked up on the quick pass to Cook.  Now it's time for a stop and go route.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

walukabuck said:


> phantom pi makeup call


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 4, 2021)

Georgia must've outbid bama on the refs.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Now the Dawgs are just looking silly.  I don't know you come out this flat for this big of a game.


----------



## NWS (Dec 4, 2021)

Hiked ball in the face to Bennett pretty much sums up the game


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Freebie turnover give back there!

Doink! That will be a Meme in a few minutes.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett had 30 yards if ran it.  Run the balll!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Kirby cussing every other word now


So am I.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

PI all day


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

horrible spot


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

That was close but Bennett did not even try to reach the ball out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Screech gotta run more


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nice scramble by Bennett to keep the drive alive potentially…


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Get ‘em Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Whew


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

This long drive is hopefully giving the Dawgs defense some rest and they will come back out fired up.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Refs keep keeping Georgia in this game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Mailman we need a TD


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Zeus could’ve ran around that pile. What the heck!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Crap


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

I don’t understand why we are throwing every down


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Can Bennett come back or is it time for JT


I think it’s time if he can go


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Just like that Bennett gives the ball back to them.  It will be 38-17 soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Ballgame


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Wasted!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Crap


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I think it’s time if he can go



Reckon he can play CB?.?.?..


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett losing the Dawgs this game


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Defense needs a 3 n out bad!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

We didn’t need that. Dawgs picked the wrong time to play their worst game of the season. This is some bull crap!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Geffellz18 said:


> Nice scramble by Bennett to keep the drive alive potentially…



All for not unfortunately….


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Bennett losing the Dawgs this game


Negative.


----------



## TomC (Dec 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Bennet is not the issue buddy..



Really?? You think like Kirby!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Bennett losing the Dawgs this game


Our receiver stopped. That’s on him.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Bennett losing the Dawgs this game



No, Dawgs front losing this game


----------



## NWS (Dec 4, 2021)

Turn out the lights. The party’s over.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama is exposing Dawgs weaknesses


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

TomC said:


> Really?? You think like Kirby!



You’re right he should been doing something to stop Young..


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> We didn’t need that. Dawgs picked the wrong time to play their worst game of the season. This is some bull crap!


Dawgs are in a win win situation here. They’ll most likely play Michigan in the semis


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Have the Dawgs sacked Young once this game?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

Why would any DAWG fan think any different....what an ugly game


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 4, 2021)

Game ain't over


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Dawgs are in a win win situation here. They’ll most likely play Michigan in the semis


The way they playing...they might not make the playoff


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

Goatman70 said:


> Game ain't over


Yes it is, who trying to lie too


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Another missed sack.  Nolan Smith's draft stock is dropping fast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Have the Dawgs sacked Young once this game?



Think twice now…..


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Reckon he can play CB?.?.?..


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

Goatman70 said:


> Game ain't over


Game was over in the second quarter


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

For a QB that doesn't like to run, that doggone Bama QB sure can run. He seems to have no problem avoiding sacks.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Finally got pressure.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Way to get in there and hit the QB Dawgs! Punish him!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Dec 4, 2021)

Our D line has covered our secondary’s lack of talent all year. Tonight the D line was spanked.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


>



Do you think he (JT Daniels) can play CB. The weakness has been the secondary..


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Finally the D makes a stop


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Finally got pressure.


And a stop.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett will still be QB.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Don’t get yourself in a tizzy. Dawgs will still be in the playoff. They need to beat the snot out of Bama and knock them out of it


Probably but they have no business being there with a midget at QB and a coaching staff


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Now let's go Offense


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Do you think he (JT Daniels) can play CB. The weakness has been the secondary..


I got you. I thought you may have meant college ball?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Do you think he (JT Daniels) can play CB. The weakness has been the secondary..


Yep! They haven’t been really tested because our front seven has been so dominate. Tennessee tested us, but we were able to get to their QB. Young has played well so far against us. Dawgs having a difficult time getting the much needed ppressure.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 4, 2021)

Cant have a miraculous come from behind victory without being behind


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> For a QB that doesn't like to run, that doggone Bama QB sure can run. He seems to have no problem avoiding sacks.



It’s saved Bama’s bacon all season. He can pass on the run or carry the ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Bryce Young sealed the Heisman Trophy tonight


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

We need to pick up the pace. Run the hurry-up offense.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

tcward said:


> Our D line has covered our secondary’s lack of talent all year. Tonight the D line was spanked.



It would have been great to have Tykee Smith right now.  Tyrique Stevens would not hurt either but he left for Miami.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs acting like the game just started. I’d be in a hurry.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> We need to pick up the pace. Run the hurry-up offense.


 
They seem to play better withe pace.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

Alibamastan bringing the heat from here on.. Get the ball out quick


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

That’s what Bennett needs to do.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

McIntosh just about went to the house.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

KMack like to have broke that! Dang!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Now throw a TD to Bowers.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Is GA finally Alive??


----------



## glynr329 (Dec 4, 2021)

Terrible very surprised.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

Shudda never abandoned the run..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Let’s GO DAWGS! Get us a TD!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Kenny Mac looking good


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

@Browning Slayer  where you at??


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Here it comes


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

They are going to let the clock run out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

What are we doing! This is some bull crap! Taking way too much time!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Time to take a shot in the endzone


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs playing like they have the lead. Stupid coaching!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Pickens one on one I would have taken that


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

What the devil


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

Dropped..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Heck, that wasn’t a catch?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

3rd down SUXS

4th down as well!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

He had it


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

This drive has left me scratching my head.  If they were going for it on 4th why not get 4-6 easy yards on 3rd.


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby panicked shades of fake punt


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Those Alabama fans sure look happy


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Yep, he took the game out of Monk’s hands and that’s what happened


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Mercy


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

This is what I was afraid of......we need to at least try JT, try a Alabama play!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

What the heck, why not kick the FG


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm dying.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm dying.


Me too Mrs. Lady mam, me too!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

It ain’t over yet!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Don’t start that silliness. Your probably a few beers in. Not one person on here said blowout. Now enjoy the loss you’re about receive


Two beers. Don't want to stand in a line a mile long. Come on now. I've heard a few blowouts on here. If Bennett brings you guys back, you're definitely going to win it all. I've been saying that he wins when you're ahead and not got the arm to bring you guys back. Now he can prove me wrong. If he does then hats off brother.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on Dawgs!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Now throw a TD to Bowers.


He tried


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Lots of ball left…


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

For the life of me, I don’t understand why we’re not in more of a hurry. We’ve got to pick up the pace.

GO DAWGS1


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Just ate 3 paminto chz ?.  Now I feel like a fat looser not a fat winner


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Two beers. Don't want to stand in a line a mile long. Come on now. I've heard a few blowouts on here. If Bennett brings you guys back, you're definitely going to win it all. I've been saying that he wins when you're ahead and not got the arm to bring you guys back. Now he can prove me wrong. If he does then hats off brother.


We need a miracle


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Balloon is half full.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> We need a miracle


Never loose faith


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> What the heck, why not kick the FG


Yep. They would need it to take the lead eventually


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama simply making great catches and we can’t.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> This is what I was afraid of......we need to at least try JT, try a Alabama play!!


Not saying it's all Bennett but at least make a adjustment!
Under 250 yds again!!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

They running us over


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Balloon is half full.


What about your glass?


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Kendrick is not good


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

hopper said:


> They running us over


Yep


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Wow Bama is throwing easy quick throws, and that actually works.  UGA coaches should take note.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

We need more of that


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

I’d be willing to make a QB change here. Just for a change of pace.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Good job D


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Kearis Jackson scares me every time thinking he is going to drop the ball.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Now let's get some points


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Let's go Offense


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> What about your glass?


Slap full.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby said "we will utilize both"


WHEN???


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

*The D is tightening up. That last UGA drive looked good. *


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

hopper said:


> Just ate 3 paminto chz ?.  Now I feel like a fat looser not a fat winner


????


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slap full.


I figured it would be about empty by now?


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Be nice to have those 3 pts, but You still my man Cussing Kirby!!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> *The D is tightening up. That last UGA drive looked good. *



Til Bowers dropped the TD. And meathead went for it on 4th..


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama has looked like crap for most of the season. Looking like the Patriots tonight. Dawgs finally struggling and at the worst time to do so.

Don’t let me down tonight, Dawgs! Please!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

I still have Hope but I'm crossing my fingers just incase


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs playing like they have the lead. Stupid coaching!


You talking about Kirby?…….


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

bullgator said:


> You talking about Kirby?…….


Yep. He’s just not in a hurry.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Run the clock down UGA....smart move


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

That was Bennet’s fault.. fooled him..


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Well that hurt


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

I TOLD Y'ALL


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2021)

Oooops!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

I can't stomach it


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Game


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Awesome Bennett!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

That may be the dagger there boys!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm thinking Daniels the rest of this game and the rest of the season.  Bennett can't read a defense like Daniels can.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2021)

Touch Down ALABAMA !


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

I went to Bama and did not see this at all. JT Daniels needs to come in now


----------



## TomC (Dec 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> You’re right he should been doing something to stop Young..



OK


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

May as well switch up QB nothing to loose now


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

TomC said:


> OK


?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I TOLD Y'ALL


KIRBY CANNOT make adjustments that is why Sabans the GOAT!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

38-17 Booger eaters! Son of guns make me sick!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 4, 2021)

I honestly believe Saban has been sandbagging. No way this is the same team he’s had all year. Either he was sandbagging to eliminate the “rat poison” or he did the greatest coaching job in the last 7 days than anyone ever in history of football. 

This is unbelievable


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


>


Congrats Bama


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Bring in Jack Daniels and let him play the rest of the game. My God!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe we will get a real quarterback now


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Fire Kirby!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Bring in Jack Daniels and let him play the rest of the game. My God!


Back to Bennett again!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm gonna see what's on FITE night


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Now we’re in a hurry! Would you look a there!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby is getting schooled again 

I thought GA had this.


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Now we’re in a hurry! Would you look a there!


Strategy ?


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby keeps Bennett in.  They are still walking around like it's a 3 point game with an entire quarter to go.  If I were Daniels, I would enter the transfer portal tomorrow.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 4, 2021)

So Smart and company have pretty much proven that they are only slightly better than Richt and company.  Gotta have a QB in cfb today and Smart just ain’t about the an position


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> I honestly believe Saban has been sandbagging. No way this is the same team he’s had all year. Either he was sandbagging to eliminate the “rat poison” or he did the greatest coaching job in the last 7 days than anyone ever in history of football.
> 
> This is unbelievable


No it's not!


----------



## Resica (Dec 4, 2021)

This wasn't supposed to happen. What in the world?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Kirby keeps Bennett in.  They are still walking around like it's a 3 point game with an entire quarter to go.  If I were Daniels, I would enter the transfer portal tomorrow.


Kirby CANNOT manage QB's!!!


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Wow


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Kirby is getting schooled again
> 
> I thought GA had this.


I never thought Georgia had this game,  I had this feeling all along.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Come on guys. hurry and try to at least score fast to make it interesting.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Smart really may need to move on.   He is not a HC.  You gotta evaluate QBs in cfab


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I never thought Georgia had this game,  I had this feeling all along.


Had that nagging feeling myself


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 4, 2021)

We do not belong in the playoff.  No QB is


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Bama pulling a Kiffen


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Bowers just trucked some Bama players!!  TD Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Dang what a TD! OMG we scored a TD guys!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Bowers


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

We scored on Bama!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 4, 2021)

I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN


----------



## walukabuck (Dec 4, 2021)

horrible tackling by bama


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

That's something anyway


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Bowers!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Thank you Dawgs!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 4, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> So Smart and company have pretty much proven that they are only slightly better than Richt and company.  Gotta have a QB in cfb today and Smart just ain’t about the an position


He’s the best recruiter in the nation but I agree he is Richt 2.0


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs coming back!


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

I hope we get a great qb next year!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs need a sack and fumble here. We know Saban is going for the jugular the first few plays of this next drive.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Lord have mercy


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Bowers is all heart and never quits. If he could play defense, pass to himself, and hand off to himself, we'd be unbeatable.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

38-24 Cheeseburgers on top


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
> I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
> I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
> I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
> ...


They've had my fair share today, that's for sure. #$%$&^$**&( Alabama.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Strong determination by Bowers….Just wouldn’t be stopped. Don’t throw the towel in just yet….Bama’s not able to kill the clock with the run right now. We’ll see if they start throwing it around again to keep trying to run up the score instead…Not something Saban likes to do!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 4, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
> I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
> I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
> I WILL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT SABAN OR ALABAMA AGAIN
> ...


That’s funny right there. I don’t care who you are


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> I hope we get a great qb next year!



Vandagriff has all the tools, if he can put it together.  He has a better arm that Daniels or Bennett and is bigger and just as fast as Bennett.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs gotta eat on defense now! Gotta hunker down and stop these clowns!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Lord have mercy



No kidding. I’m done here


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


>


I know brother!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

I wish it would quit showing Mr. Aflac on the sidelines.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Vandagriff has all the tools, if he can put it together.  He has a better arm that Daniels or Bennett and is bigger and just as fast as Bennett.


He has no experience though and that don't work with Kirby.?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby CANNOT manage QB's!!!


Hasn’t proved he can develop them either. I hope he does something with those 5* guys he’s got.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Why did the clock run after the player for Bama was out of bounds?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Vandagriff has all the tools, if he can put it together.  He has a better arm that Daniels or Bennett and is bigger and just as fast as Bennett.


Bennett will possibly come back! 
It would not surprise me to lose Vandagriff & Beck


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Another good stop D


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

BIG stop by the Dawgs


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 4, 2021)

Duff said:


> Mercy


That's what I said. About 10 pages ago.
??


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

TomC said:


> OK



If he woulda been playing safety. The feller mighta coulda done something bout it..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

We need a miracle


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Hasn’t proved he can develop them either. I hope he does something with those 5* guys he’s got.



Bennett was a 2 star and he led the nation in pass efficiency this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Hard to believe we’ve played this bad tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

GO KIRBY! Gotta love him.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Hasn’t proved he can develop them either. I hope he does something with those 5* guys he’s got.


Kirby will stick with a QB no matter how bad they do!

Saban pulled Tua & Hurts to win ....Kirby CANNOT


----------



## Big7 (Dec 4, 2021)

Tried to tell y'all they would choke.
I'm still hopeful for a miracle tho.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby will stick with a QB no matter how bad they do!
> 
> Saban pulled Tua & Hurts to win ....Kirby CANNOT


Different between elite and not


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Hurry up and Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Dad gum


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Kirby will stick with a QB no matter how bad they do!
> 
> Saban pulled Tua & Hurts to win ....Kirby CANNOT


I don't know maybe just maybe Daniels isn't ready???


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> I honestly believe Saban has been sandbagging. No way this is the same team he’s had all year. Either he was sandbagging to eliminate the “rat poison” or he did the greatest coaching job in the last 7 days than anyone ever in history of football.
> This is unbelievable[/QUOTE
> Orrrr, UGA isn’t as great as everyone has been telling them they are….


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like the DAWGs are fighting to me.

Hanging tough….


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Now it's time to find Washington.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Has McConkey left the stadium?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I don't know maybe just maybe Daniels isn't ready???


Same thing with Fromm & Fields! 

If Bennett pulls this off I am man enough to admit I was WRONG! 

I will start a thread to do it!!


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett just throws the ball up for grabs in the middle of 3 defenders.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

I didn’t realize Pickens was still in the game.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Bennett could have gotten 5 yards on 3rd down and made that easier.  Bama will score here if you give it back to them.


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

And shot ourself in the foot


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I didn’t realize Pickens was still in the game.



I don't think Monken or Bennett realizes Washington, McConkey, Pickens, or James Cook are still in the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Still need a miracle


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby cussing Bennett


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Bennett was a 2 star and he led the nation in pass efficiency this year.


That’s not much of a stat to hang your hat on. Bennet has been a surprise but lacks the talent to be a great QB. He does have a drive to win though


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I don't think Monken or Bennett realizes Washington, McConkey, Pickens, or James Cook are still in the game.


I don’t understand why we haven’t seen Macintosh more. He’s had the best runs


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Do you think he (JT Daniels) can play CB. The weakness has been the secondary..


Always has been this year, a blind can see that


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> That’s not much of a stat to hang your hat on. Bennet has been a surprise but lacks the talent to be a great QB. He does have a drive to win though


Tua was a freshman when Saban put him in! 
Why not Daniels, Beck, or Vandagriff??


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

Game set match.  Dawgs had to hold them there.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Looks like the miracle isn’t going to happen


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

@Browning Slayer 

Bruh ?‍


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Man Young ain't bad under pressure


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like the miracle isn’t going to happen


You don't say...


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> That’s not much of a stat to hang your hat on. Bennet has been a surprise but lacks the talent to be a great QB. He does have a drive to win though


He does have a big heart but I just don't think he will win us a Natty at UGA! 

We need to find a option #2


----------



## Big7 (Dec 4, 2021)

Still wondering why Bennett is still in the game?
He ain't done much total offence.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Still wondering why Bennett is still in the game?
> He ain't done much total offence.


I agree


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Saban will win another Natty this year!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 4, 2021)

This is not a motivated team tonight. I think we’re looking ahead because this game doesn’t keep us out of the CFP in my opinion.


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 4, 2021)

Didn’t realize that Georgia Tech game took so much out of the Dawgs.


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 4, 2021)

Tik tok


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby can’t beat Saban


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 4, 2021)

Down by 14 and Kirby doesn’t burn any time outs until 2:13 left???


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Taking a timeout at this point is prolonging the inevitable


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby can’t beat Saban


Nope cannot make adjustments!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

Ole visor boy done got out coached..

Richt 2.0..


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 4, 2021)

This ain’t the same Alabama team that I’ve watched all year. I’ll admit I thought GA was the better team but, Saban owns Smart


----------



## hopper (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Nope cannot make adjustments!


Stubborn


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

atlashunter said:


> Down by 14 and Kirby doesn’t burn any time outs until 2:13 left???


Fire Kirby


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> This ain’t the same Alabama team that I’ve watched all year. I’ll admit I thought GA was the better team but, Saban owns Smart


Kirby beats himself!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Saban respects Georgia. Not running up the score when he could


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby can’t beat Saban


now-a-days it's Georgia computers can't beat Alabama computers.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe ending the season with tech and the sisters of the poor wasn't such a good idea before the SEC championship


----------



## formula1 (Dec 4, 2021)

I think you are not seeing Daniels in the game because he is already told everyone he is headed to the transfer portal!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I agree


Ride with who for you to where you are I guess


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Why is kirby trying to coach now?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

We’ll see Georgia again for the Natty


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 4, 2021)

Gotta say I was impressed by Bowers. Kid is amazing.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Saban respects Kirby. Not running up the score when he could



FIFY


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Welp, once again, Alabama ain't no joke and ain't as weak and decrepit as many said. National Championship's not out of the reach yet but this is a good reminder that maybe our defense looks good because we haven't played a high powered offense like Alabama.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

Big7 said:


> Still wondering why Bennett is still in the game?
> He ain't done much total offence.


If you want to place blame put it on the coach and the number 1 defense......they got owned


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Ride with who for you to where you are I guess


Ok???


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

atlashunter said:


> Gotta say I was impressed by Bowers. Kid is amazing.



He dropped a would be YUGE TD..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Well, that kick not only beat us, but we just lost $$


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2021)

Did big number. 99 play today?


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Welp, once again, Alabama ain't no joke and ain't as weak and decrepit as many said. National Championship's not out of the reach yet but this is a good reminder that maybe our defense looks good because we haven't played a high powered offense like Alabama.


The defense was switched up in this game, instead of applying pressure like Auburn did Kribt tried to drop back and cover the passing game and got killed for trying to do so


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

nickel back said:


> If you want to place blame put it on the coach and the number 1 defense......they got owned


They all were, but he still could have made adjustments.
It's not all Bennett but he could have tried something different, this is how you lose elite QB's


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

nickel back said:


> The defense was switched up in this game, instead of applying pressure like Auburn did Kribt tried to drop back and cover the passing game and got killed for trying to do so



Alabama played man coverage very well. UGA did not!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 4, 2021)

Congratulations on the win Bama. Good game.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

See ya’ll again in Jan ladies & gents!

Great game-I truly thought UGA had it going in. Saban truly put it together when he needed to the most and truly is the GOAT!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Wasn


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, that kick not only beat us, but we just lost $$



Sell the fireworks……


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 4, 2021)

Switching on to the Michigan game.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 4, 2021)

Bryce Young just won the Heisman boys


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Did big number. 99 play today?


I didnt hear a thing about him the whole game


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

Congrats BAMA well deserved Victory!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

formula1 said:


> I think you are not seeing Daniels in the game because he is already told everyone he is headed to the transfer portal!


Or maybe he sucks?


----------



## TomC (Dec 4, 2021)

Kudo's to Bennett. Kid plays with a ton of heart and has played well below his handicap this year. Don't blame Bennett one bit. At some point Kirby better play and develop the best QB on his roster. Not the first time he's shown this weakness during his tenure where NFL talent is transferring or sitting on the bench.

QB's win these big games! See it time and time again!


----------



## gawildlife (Dec 4, 2021)

Good game, Dawgs! We'll see you again next month. 
Honestly, I expected a different outcome.


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 4, 2021)

Georgia has a great team and season.  Your tight end is amazing.  

Roll Tide


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

Rammer jammer


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Or maybe he sucks?


Naw, if he was that bad, Auburn would have him...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Great game DAWGs, in true SEC style.


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 4, 2021)

Good game, Bama! Young sure is likable!


----------



## Duff (Dec 4, 2021)

Hat tip to Bammers oline. They were outstanding!  Great game Bama


----------



## kingfish (Dec 4, 2021)

Dawgs, keep your chin up.  It's far from over.  NOW, you will find out what kind of coach you got.  Congrats to Bama.  Didn't expect this outcome.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Bryce Young just won the Heisman boys



? agreed….and WELL Deserved!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

When Georgia wins, Georgia parties. When Georgia looses, EVERYBODY parties.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Congrats Tiders!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

TomC said:


> Kudo's to Bennett. Kid plays with a ton of heart and has played well below his handicap this year. Don't blame Bennett one bit. At some point Kirby better play and develop the best QB on his roster. Not the first time he's shown this weakness during his tenure where NFL talent is transferring or sitting on the bench.
> 
> QB's win these big games! See it time and time again!


No it's not all Bennett, hard to beat the GOAT Coach!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Bryce Young just won the Heisman boys


Probably so but I think it should be voted on before conference championship games. There’s a couple candidates that didn’t play today. Yes. One of them is CJ stroud. I’m not saying he should win but they should compare all of them after 12 games. Walker at Michigan state was a beast of a running back this year to


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 4, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> Not even just for my personal desires, I want Bama to help us get two SEC teams to the CFP.  Let UGA do their best, but I hope they lose today.  Even though none of you would admit it right now, a rematch championship victory after a loss in the SECCG would feel the best to break y’all’s, what is it, like 113 year slump in national titles.  Roll Tide!



I got my way. See y’all again soon.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

We’ll see Georgia again for the Natty. Lot of simple mistakes Georgia made that made the difference. 
1. Bama 
2. Georgia
3. Michigan 
4. Cincinnati


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Switching on to the Michigan game.


Me too.  And fixing a BIG drank.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2021)

So sorry dawg bros and sista’s. I was hoping the dawgs would have beat Bama. Go dawgs


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2021)

Well Georgia finally played someone


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.  And fixing a BIG drank.


Win, lose, or tie Mrs. H22!!!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 4, 2021)

Oh well next year! Haha


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 4, 2021)

Congrats to Bama.  They are a great football team. Their o-line deserves the game ball. 

I gotta eat some crow. That was exactly the opposite of the game I was expecting.

We got outplayed and out coached.  We thought we were something, but to be the man, you gotta beat the man.  We couldn't do that.  We made some very costly errors.

Hopefully we make it in the playoff and get the chance to redeem ourselves.

And as always - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 4, 2021)

Once again the Tide was the better team. I thought this was our year, congrats to Alabama.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> Well Georgia finally played someone


LAWD.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> We’ll see Georgia again for the Natty. Lot of simple mistakes Georgia made that made the difference.
> 1. Bama
> 2. Georgia
> 3. Michigan
> 4. Cincinnati


After that beat down dawgs go to 3 at least...


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Now it gets real interesting. I hope Bama and the Dawgs make those northern teams look like men playing with children and beat them so bad that those northern teams will give up their football teams for lacrosse.


----------



## bluedog71 (Dec 4, 2021)

What a beat down. I guess the question has been answered if Bennett can win the big game. 2 picks and could have been 4 easily. Bad decision made on both sides of the ball and we were handled from the start. I swear the state of Georgia is cursed with all sports and just can’t finish.


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 4, 2021)

bluedog71 said:


> What a beat down. I guess the question has been answered if Bennett can win the big game. 2 picks and could have been 4 easily. Bad decision made on both sides of the ball and we were handled from the start. I swear the state of Georgia is cursed with all sports and just can’t finish.


Braves broke that curse


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2021)

Kinda went like I was expecting,  our secondary has been suspect all year, just like in years past. 

If by some miracle we still get into the playoffs, I hope CKS can pull a rabbit out of his hat and win the Natty!!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Dec 4, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Now it gets real interesting. I hope Bama and the Dawgs make those northern teams look like men playing with children and beat them so bad that those northern teams will give up their football teams for lacrosse.


They already have lacrosse teams.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> Well Georgia finally played someone


Lol


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Fire Kirby


Richt is still available


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> Well Georgia finally played someone


There he is!


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Dec 4, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Richt is still available



Mark Richt is not available he is suffering from Parkinson’s disease, he’ll never coach again.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2021)

Resica said:


> They already have lacrosse teams.


They're about to get bigger!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> LAWD.


He needs to go back to the duck hunter forum. He’s king over there….?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 4, 2021)

Maybe this will cheer you Dawgs up.


----------



## HermanMerman (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby touted recruiting being paramount to coaching after the Florida game. He just got out coached in a big way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2021)

Great game bama. GO DAWGS!


----------



## turkeykirk (Dec 4, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Kinda went like I was expecting,  our secondary has been suspect all year, just like in years past.
> 
> If by some miracle we still get into the playoffs, I hope CKS can pull a rabbit out of his hat and win the Natty!!!!!!



Maybe Kirby just needs a magic wand.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2021)

As a Nole, I sure love watching me some SEC!  Nothing like it.  Great game.  Playoffs will be epic!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Kirby needs Saban to retire! That’s about it!  Dawgs did not play to potential but I think a loss is good for them. Might give them a wake up call!


----------



## bluedog71 (Dec 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Braves broke that curse


Yea they broke it in 95 and with the talent they had just like the Dawgs should have won it several times so I guess we get to celebrate a championship every 20 years in baseball or every 40+ plus years and counting in college football. Winning one year didn’t break the curse, it just breaks the streak. Go ahead and add up all the seasons of pro sports and major college sports and tell me how many championships the state of Georgia has.  It’s cursed!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 4, 2021)

bluedog71 said:


> Yea they broke it in 95 and with the talent they had just like the Dawgs should have won it several times so I guess we get to celebrate a championship every 20 years in baseball or every 40+ plus years and counting in college football. Winning one year didn’t break the curse, it just breaks the streak. Go ahead and add up all the seasons of pro sports and major college sports and tell me how many championships the state of Georgia has.  It’s cursed!!!



You’re preaching to the choir.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## LEGHORN (Dec 4, 2021)

If Stetson plays in the first round of the playoffs, I don’t think UGA will have to worry about what happens in the NC game, cause they certainly won’t be in it.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 4, 2021)

I screamed Roll Tide from 91 to last year. I decided to cut it off completely, just like I did with NFL. Wife is still a die hard GA fan. So……tonight is a fire outside kind of night grilling frog legs around the barn because she’s going to be tored up. 

I believe this is my 4th no NFL season and 2nd no college season that I haven’t watched a single game.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2021)

Neither team would beat the other team twice in the same year. Every team needs some adversity. Dawgs got theirs tonight. Regroup, tighten up some things, and now have a chip on their shoulder now. They'll be just fine


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 4, 2021)

Nic talks about a team off a fresh loss is dangerous. The DAWGs are dangerous now.


----------



## weagle (Dec 4, 2021)

Not the game I expected.  It is so tough to beat a good team twice in one season, I think Georgia wins the rematch.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Dec 4, 2021)

I know Auburn fans aren’t running their mouths ????


----------



## poohbear (Dec 4, 2021)

H


John Cooper said:


> Kinda went like I was expecting,  our secondary has been suspect all year, just like in years past.
> 
> If by some miracle we still get into the playoffs, I hope CKS can pull a rabbit out of his hat and win the Natty!!!!!!


.       He better pull a good quarter back out rather than a rabbit


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 4, 2021)

LEGHORN said:


> If Stetson plays in the first round of the playoffs, I don’t think UGA will have to worry about what happens in the NC game, cause they certainly won’t be in it.


I do believe we will be in it, but beating Bama is another MONSTER!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2021)

weagle said:


> Not the game I expected.  It is so tough to beat a good team twice in one season, I think Georgia wins the rematch.


I hope that the whole world picks the Dawgs again


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> @Browning Slayer  where you at??


I’m at a place you know nothing about outside of checking a license. Deer Camp! Same place you’ll find me every weekend during deer season. GO DAWGS!

Even got the wife down here! 

My wife spends more time outside in a stand and a sleeping bag than you ever have!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> @Browning Slayer  where you at??


Still waiting for Auburn to show up!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> I know Auburn fans aren’t running their mouths ????


8:44 4th quarter


----------



## Big7 (Dec 4, 2021)

nickel back said:


> If you want to place blame put it on the coach and the number 1 defense......they got owned


Not looking to place blame.
Both sides sucked.

I'm still VERY caustically they MIGHT... GO... ALL.. THE... WAY...


----------



## TomC (Dec 4, 2021)

Mailmen typically slow down around the holidays. Kirby should have anticipated and switched carriers!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

I still believe the Dawgs win it all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs from Camp! Just dropped an Auburn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> 8:44 4th quarter


17-3


----------



## greendawg (Dec 4, 2021)

This was a poorly coached game all the way around for the Dawgs.  Not getting 3 points when they had a long 4th down to go, not throwing the ball to Darnell Washington and McConkey more, and not switching QBs to try and get a spark and abandoning the run way too early.   It is also very clear the Dawgs DB's are not deep or talented enough to cover good wideouts for more than 3 seconds.  Ringo and Kendrick were 5 stars buy they sure haven't played like it.  I guess that's why 3 5 stars are coming in the secondary for 2022, they know they can play early.  

There were some positives from this game though.  George Pickens was no where near 100% and he still managed to get open.  By the time the first playoff game comes around he will be healthy and so will Kearis Jackson, and Blaylock.  Milton will be back too and he Georgia's most powerful runner.  UGA probably drops to 3 so they will not have to play Bama until the finals, so I hope Kirby gets his act together.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still waiting for Auburn to show up!


Did you just invite Throwback to your hunting camp?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Did you just invite Throwback to your hunting camp?


My boy has killed more bucks. And deer.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 4, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> My boy has killed more bucks. And deer.


Soooo, that wasn’t exactly an olive branch?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 4, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> 3 TDs folks


You were right! It was 3 TDs


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2021)

Row Tide


----------



## Baroque Brass (Dec 5, 2021)

Why couldn’t the Dawgs vaunted defense get to Bryce Young? Auburn harassed him the whole game and we seldom pressured him at all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2021)

Baroque Brass said:


> Why couldn’t the Dawgs vaunted defense get to Bryce Young? Auburn harassed him the whole game and we seldom pressured him at all.



Question that needs an answer if they meet again.


----------



## Deplorable Birdhunter (Dec 5, 2021)

Baroque Brass said:


> Why couldn’t the Dawgs vaunted defense get to Bryce Young? Auburn harassed him the whole game and we seldom pressured him at all.


Alabama's offensve line played like their lives depended on it! In reality, it did!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

Deplorable Birdhunter said:


> Alabama's offensve line played like their lives depended on it! In reality, it did!


Yep nothing but motivation!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2021)

Coffee any one?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2021)

Deplorable Birdhunter said:


> Alabama's offensve line played like their lives depended on it! In reality, it did!


Saban showed them the hit contracts on them?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2021)

I really wish the Dawgs had Won . You guys don’t realize how much those championship T Shirts cost.?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2021)

Directions to Bryant-Denny East

PARKING
-Address: 1414 Andrew Young International Blvd, Atlanta, GA 30313.
-Please park in RED DECK - after payment at entrance, make the first left to park closest to MBS
-From the Red Deck, take the elevator to the 4th level of the parking garage "Bridge to MARTA and MBS"
-Walk straight across the bridge in between the Home Depot Backyard (old Georgia Dome) and MBS
-Entrance/check in will be at our North Club Entry


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2021)

Bout like I figured. Bama came and played championship ball. Dawgs couldn’t find their butt with a search warrant, a posse and a pack of bloodhounds.

You can’t think you are champions. You have to know it and then you have to prove it. That’s the difference between Bama and UGA.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Bout like I figured. Bama came and played championship ball. Dawgs couldn’t find their butt with a search warrant, a posse and a pack of bloodhounds.
> 
> You can’t think you are champions. You have to know it and then you have to prove it. That’s the difference between Bama and UGA.



I won’t let this pass without saying if you folks don’t want Bowers and Pickens send them our way. Those boys dang sure showed up to play!


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 5, 2021)

Rudy be ok when the defense show up and hold to 17 or less but when they don’t show you need a real quarterback to put up some points! If Georgia can recruit one don’t know if they have sense enough to play them


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> I won’t let this pass without saying if you folks don’t want Bowers and Pickens send them our way. Those boys dang sure showed up to play!


 I believe that was really Rob Gronkowski and not Bowers. The Bucs play the Falcons today and I think that he dressed up for the Dawgs last night since he was already in town. If the Dawgs get some fast quality recievers, there's no way that anyone could cover Bowers. That kid is awesome


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 5, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You were right! It was 3 TDs


Exactly! That's hedging 101


----------



## bullgator (Dec 5, 2021)

Gbr5pb said:


> Rudy be ok when the defense show up and hold to 17 or less but when they don’t show you need a real quarterback to put up some points! If Georgia can recruit one don’t know if they have sense enough to play them


They have a bench full of 5 stars that can’t sit the walk on.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Dec 5, 2021)

bullgator said:


> They have a bench full of 5 stars that can’t sit the walk on.


Maybe they should! Looked pretty good last year


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 5, 2021)

Bama just had a lot of fight in them. They work hard for Saban and it shows


----------



## trad bow (Dec 5, 2021)

Unfortunately/fortunately I was to sick and in bed to watch any of the game and slept most of yesterday and last night. congratulations to Bama on the win.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 5, 2021)

kingfish said:


> Dawgs, keep your chin up.  It's far from over.  NOW, you will find out what kind of coach you got.  Congrats to Bama.  Didn't expect this outcome.



We already know.   We have a very good coach, slightly ahead of all of the very good ones at UGA over the years.  The problem
 Is he ain’t a great coach.  Given that UGA is not a great program, but is a very good program, very good coaches is what we have always had.


----------



## Chattco1 (Dec 5, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> We already know.   We have a very good coach, slightly ahead of all of the very good ones at UGA over the years.  The problem
> Is he ain’t a great coach.  Given that UGA is not a great program, but is a very good program, very good coaches is what we have always had.


Not in the same league with Saban


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 5, 2021)

king killer delete said:


> Coffee any one?


Dadgum.............


----------



## DannyW (Dec 5, 2021)

Now that everyone has had some time to settle down, sober up, and get some coffee, here is my two cents.

I was wrong, didn't see this one coming.
Alabama picked a bad time, 13 games into the season, to finally show up as Alabama.
Bennett DID NOT lose that game for UGA. Yes, he had a couple couple of costly interceptions late in the game when Alabama FORCED him, because of the score, to make something happen but 340 yards and 3 TD passes is pretty respectable.
UGA has the best run defense on the planet but a rather average pass defense. Your pass rush is suspect and your D-backs are not good enough to make up for it.
Finally in the 2nd half you changed up and started rushing 5-6 player blitzes but it was a matter of too little too late. Should have done it the whole game.
You got out-coached. And I don't only mean Nick vs Kirby, I mean the whole staff.
The big prize is still in front of you. Let's see if Kirby & Co can make the necessary adjustments because whoever they play in the playoffs will mimic Alabama's pass first approach.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

I’m gonna drop this note here. You folks have it. We deserve it. I’ll be seeing you all soon.


----------



## GTMODawg (Dec 5, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Bennett DID NOT lose that game for UGA. Yes, he had a couple couple of costly interceptions late in the game when Alabama FORCED him, because of the score, to make something happen but 340 yards and 3 TD passes is pretty respectable.
> 
> UGA has the best run defense on the planet but a rather average pass defense. Your pass rush is suspect and your D-backs are not good enough to make up for it.
> Finally in the 2nd half you changed up and started rushing 5-6 player blitzes but it was a matter of too little too late. Should have done it the whole game.
> ...



Bennett didn’t lose the game.  Once again as a walk-in who wasn’t offered out of highschool or JUCO he may well be the best QB to ever play the game.  Bennett is a symptom of the disease that you describe in your next 3 bullet points.  Smart and company once again gets out coached from start to finish.  Getting outcoached on game day is one thing…..getting outcoached by several coaches from January to December is another matter…..and for all of his prowess at recruiting UGA continues to miss key pieces in the puzzle and exacerbates that by failing to coach what they do have and mitigate their downsides.  

Auburn proved to play Alabama you gotta pressure young.  When we saw that what we had done all season to pressure QBs wasn’t enough we are slow to adjust.  When we see our QB struggle we are slow to adjust.  That’s getting schooled during a game and it ain’t just Sabin that does it to Smart.  Several coaches without jobs today have done it also.  

A coach also must evaluate talent and the jury ain’t out on smarts evaluation of QB talent.  He has no clue.  Bennett is the best walk-on who ever played the game.  At the end of the day there is a reason he is a walk on.

UGA would be making a HUGE mistake getting rid of smart.  But Smart is not an elite coach period.  UGA is not an elite program period.  The only way smart and UGA wins a natty is by catching fire in a bottle like LSU does every 8 years or so.  To do that you gotta wade though the Ed Os and Les Miles of the world and run the risk of becoming Tennessee.   UGA is on par with them both with stability.  It’s the unfounded expectations that are the issue.  Just not elite, period.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh...one other thing...stop criticizing the refs. You are looking through rose colored glasses. Do they miss calls? Sure but you only see the missed call against your team.

First play of the game, Alabama pushed/shoved with light contact a UGA player who was out of bounds. Yellow flew, and it should have...that was a personal foul.

Skip to the second half. Bryce Young on the run and he tosses a no-look pass to a running back who gains 10-12 yards before being forced out of bounds. When he was clearly 2-3 yards out of bounds #7 for UGA delivers a substantial hit on him. No flag.

I looked at the UGA website for the box scores on the last 5 UGA/Al games dating back to the 2015 game (all they had). In those 5 games UGA had a total of 28 penalties for 187 yards. Alabama? They had 33 penalties for 325 yards.

So quit whining about the refs being partial to Alabama because the hard cold data suggests something entirely different.


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467271958953963527


----------



## brutally honest (Dec 5, 2021)

Nick Saban weighs in on the game:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## James12 (Dec 5, 2021)

Stetson didn’t lose the game…. But I’m afraid he didn’t win it either, and had the chance.  Dude is a good QB and a great example of what a college athlete should be.  He’s got one more shot though!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## DannyW (Dec 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


>




At about the 38 second mark you can see the obvious out of bounds no-call that I mentioned in my earlier post about complaining about the refs. And the ref was right there and did not call it.


----------



## greendawg (Dec 5, 2021)

Remember how Auburn ran roughshod over the Dawgs back in 2017 in the regular season, but then Georgia dominated them in the SECCG?  Then they beat Oklahoma and was one play away from beating Bama for the national championship.  The season is not over but the coaches have to make some changes on scheme and maybe the starting QB.  Make no mistake, losing Adam Anderson hurt the Dawgs.  Beal is good, Nolan Smith is good, Channing Tindall is good, but Adam Anderson was the best pass rusher the Dawgs had.  6'5" 250 and runs like a deer.  Travon Walker is 6'5" 290 and he could not get a 6' 190 lb QB down and that missed tackle cost the Dawgs points.  

Things are never easy for the Dawgs and us fans, but I really still think the national championship is winnable this year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2021)

DannyW said:


> At about the 38 second mark you can see the obvious out of bounds no-call that I mentioned in my earlier post about complaining about the refs. And the ref was right there and did not call it.



Here’s a couple other views.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


I know you are dying to say it.....1980!


----------



## Batjack (Dec 5, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I know you are dying to say it.....1980!



1980!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I know you are dying to say it.....1980!




It ain't over, but yeah you're right !!


----------



## antharper (Dec 5, 2021)

Does anyone really believe this game and all sports aren’t rigged ? 87% of the public put their money on Ga . Vegas isn’t in business to lose that kind of money . Believe what you want 
About the same thing happened when the Braves played the dodgers this year ! It’s good entertainment and I enjoy all sports , but the gambling world controls more than most want to believe


----------



## greendawg (Dec 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Here’s a couple other views.



He first made contact when the runners left foot was still in bounds and he didn't launch like the Bama defender did 2 steps out of bounds in the 1st quarter.


----------



## jbarron (Dec 5, 2021)

Have you ever seen so many wide open receivers running wild through our secondary?
Many of their incompletions were bad throws to open receivers.   

Our defense overdosed on rat poison all week and didn't show up ready to play.  The team that wanted/needed the game most won!

But go ahead and blame Stetson if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2021)

antharper said:


> Does anyone really believe this game and all sports aren’t rigged ? 87% of the public put their money on Ga . Vegas isn’t in business to lose that kind of money . Believe what you want
> About the same thing happened when the Braves played the dodgers this year ! It’s good entertainment and I enjoy all sports , but the gambling world controls more than most want to believe



So your saying Kirby got paid to throw the game?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 5, 2021)

greendawg said:


> He first made contact when the runners left foot was still in bounds and he didn't launch like the Bama defender did 2 steps out of bounds in the 1st quarter.



Not being rhetorical just trying to follow what happened. Looking for a different view.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 5, 2021)

jbarron said:


> H
> Our defense overdosed on rat poison all week and didn't show up ready to play.  The team that wanted/needed the game most won!



This. ^


----------



## antharper (Dec 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> So your saying Kirby got paid to throw the game?


No , the whole organization , NCAA


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 5, 2021)

DannyW said:


> At about the 38 second mark you can see the obvious out of bounds no-call that I mentioned in my earlier post about complaining about the refs. And the ref was right there and did not call it.



Wasting your time here……That’s one thing that I’ve noticed Dawg fans do the best without reservation….and I’m not hating and don’t really follow too many threads in the sports forum.
But it becomes VERY apparent as soon as you start perusing through any of them that the refs are for the opposing team, no matter what!

"greendawg, post: 13149326, member: 140320"]He first made contact when the runners left foot was still in bounds and he didn't launch like the Bama defender did 2 steps out of bounds in the 1st quarter.

See…That didn’t take long, now did it?
Point Proven!
? ? ?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2021)

The refs didn't win or lose the game for anyone, I actually thought this was one of the best officiated games the SEC had all year. There was holding by both side that didn't get called and there were other penalties that did, but all in all it was a fair game of officiating.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 5, 2021)

jbarron said:


> Have you ever seen so many wide open receivers running wild through our secondary?
> Many of their incompletions were bad throws to open receivers.
> 
> Our defense overdosed on rat poison all week and didn't show up ready to play.  The team that wanted/needed the game most won!
> ...


Nope. Straight up cheating Bama refs! I personally believe that I prayed Bama would win  and he loves me more


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 5, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> The refs didn't win or lose the game for anyone, I actually thought this was one of the best officiated games the SEC had all year. There was holding by both side that didn't get called and there were other penalties that did, but all in all it was a fair game of officiating.


It'll never end. Folks cry about the refs favoring Bama. I'll post the stats. The ones that are kept during the game and show that Bama had more penalties than their opponent did. After that, you're just dealing with idiots


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 5, 2021)

There was some crimes committed by Alabama yesterday. They mugged, stole, and beat the Dawgs to a pulp! But I ain’t calling the Popo. We will see them on the field soon and deal with it there.?


----------



## jbarron (Dec 5, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Nope. Straight up cheating Bama refs! I personally believe that I prayed Bama would win  and he loves me more



Mama Says... Saban is the devil


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 5, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Unfortunately/fortunately I was to sick and in bed to watch any of the game and slept most of yesterday and last night. congratulations to Bama on the win.


Hope your better


----------



## trad bow (Dec 5, 2021)

Better but not well enough to tell that big of a difference


----------



## Whitefeather (Dec 5, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Oh...one other thing...stop criticizing the refs. You are looking through rose colored glasses. Do they miss calls? Sure but you only see the missed call against your team.
> 
> First play of the game, Alabama pushed/shoved with light contact a UGA player who was out of bounds. Yellow flew, and it should have...that was a personal foul.
> 
> ...


Blaming the refs is sooooooo weak. Followed all of the Dawg game threads this year and it didn’t make it past the first page before it was brought up about refs hating GA. It’s kind of sad. 

If you watch enough college football, and not just Ga games, you’d see that refs make bad calls or no calls all the time regardless of who’s playing. It’s just part of the game. 

Just win the next 2 games and it’s all good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 5, 2021)

antharper said:


> Does anyone really believe this game and all sports aren’t rigged ? 87% of the public put their money on Ga . Vegas isn’t in business to lose that kind of money . Believe what you want
> About the same thing happened when the Braves played the dodgers this year ! It’s good entertainment and I enjoy all sports , but the gambling world controls more than most want to believe


I have read a lot of comments today that said the SEC & UGA wanted Bama in the playoffs so they thought it was rigged! 

It was a shocker how GA's Defense dominated all year then played like they did! 

I have heard for a long time that sports games were rigged, who knows???

I never thought in a million years Biden would get more votes than any President in history as a basement dwelling FOOL but we see how that turned out!

Paging  @Flash to the Sports Forum.....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2021)

When the press tells you you are the best out there and your coach screams your elite your elite then you get that tunnel Vision and you don’t improve and there is no need for you to get better because the press and my coach say I’m elite. On the other side of the field you have a team that has struggled all season long Fight and winning by 2 points in overtime. Losing by a Field Goal . The coach and the team are fixing and improving after every game. They know they are good but they have got to improve to prove it. One team has got a mind set that we are going to win no matter what happens and the other team has a chip on their shoulder not get any respect from any one. I watch the local news on Friday night and it was a done deal. The Press The Coach with that elite stuff and that hidden mentality of this is what Alabama got Georgia in this fix.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 6, 2021)

Never underestimate your enemy and Georgia did


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2021)

@Rackmaster I can't comment or "they" won't use me as the bag man anymore


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 6, 2021)

There was one awful non call ... in Bammer's 1st score, there was a pretty flagrant chop block that didn't get called.  Did that decide the game, nope.  Do I think the refs did that intentionally ... nope.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2022)

Lots of good info here.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 12, 2022)

They win the natty and y’all still Arguing if they’re any good? Jeez


----------



## weagle (Jan 12, 2022)

weagle said:


> Not the game I expected.  It is so tough to beat a good team twice in one season, I think Georgia wins the rematch.



Yep


----------

